# shoulder



## BrandiJo (Aug 17, 2005)

hey i sprained my shoulder about 3 months ago while i was on a break from training, now im back and my dr says im fine for the activity but some things may bother it, well this really bothers it, like im thinking cutting off my arm wont hurt this bad. All my dr tells me is stop if i cant take the pain ice it and take some ibuprophen...aside from a new dr, anyone have suggestions on what i could try to help.

 I told my insts about it and they are all for me taking it easy when i need to but i dont wanna take it easy i didnt come to be take it easy i came cus i like the chalange and hard work ...so also besides taking it a bit easer what else


----------



## Lisa (Aug 17, 2005)

Brandijo,

 Sounds like you have already answered your own question.  Aside from taking it easy or getting a second opinion, I am not sure there is anything else.  I strongly believe in second opinions, sometimes someone else having a second look can find things overlooked by the first person.  Two pairs of eyes are always better then one.

 But my question is why does taking it easy on your one shoulder prevent you from your MA being a challenge and being hard work?  I realise you will be missing a part of your complete training, but it does not mean you can't still get satisfaction from the training you are doing, you just need to focus it a little differently.  I understand that avoiding doing certain techniques is annoying and frustrating but you will find it more frustrating and annoying if the injury become chronic or more severe and ends your MA experience.

 Take care of yourself and you will have many years of enjoyment.


----------



## BrandiJo (Aug 17, 2005)

the think about taking it easy, is for a long time iv been working on hitting harder and being more "agressive" in bag work well now that i finaly was getting htere having to stop and pull the power out really bites


----------



## OUMoose (Aug 18, 2005)

Perhaps talk to your instructor as well and have him watch you carefully when you're on the bag with respect to your body position.  You might be slipping a little in your technique in your search for power hitting.  

For example, I was getting some sharp pains in my elbow when I was throwing hooks on a bag, had my teacher watch me, and he pointed out I was a bit out of position.  With some technical correction, everything was fine and I was hitting harder than ever with no pain at all. 

Just thought I would toss that out for consideration. :asian:


----------



## BrandiJo (Aug 18, 2005)

thanks


----------



## Gin-Gin (Aug 18, 2005)

Hi BrandiJo,

I've never had a sprained shoulder, but had a sprained ankle in 2001.  I stayed off of it for two months, using ice packs, elevating it & taking ibuprofen.  When I went back to class, certain movements would bother my ankle & I couldn't do my stances anymore.  I went back to the doctor & she said that the ligaments/tendons had healed but were tight so I had lost flexibility & mobility.  She referred me to physical therapy (which thank goodness accepted my insurance) & although it was two more months without training, the therapy helped *tremendously* in getting the flexibility & mobility back, with no pain.  

I suggest you go back & talk to your doctor; explain specifically what problems you are having & what kind of movement you need to be able to do in your training.  If he or she won't consider other options (like physical therapy) you might want to get a second opinion.  Hope your shoulder gets better! 

Take Care, 
Gin-Gin


----------



## Kenpodoc (Aug 18, 2005)

BrandiJo said:
			
		

> hey i sprained my shoulder about 3 months ago while i was on a break from training, now im back and my dr says im fine for the activity but some things may bother it, well this really bothers it, like im thinking cutting off my arm wont hurt this bad. All my dr tells me is stop if i cant take the pain ice it and take some ibuprophen...aside from a new dr, anyone have suggestions on what i could try to help.
> 
> I told my insts about it and they are all for me taking it easy when i need to but i dont wanna take it easy i didnt come to be take it easy i came cus i like the chalange and hard work ...so also besides taking it a bit easer what else


Obviously its difficult to evaluate on line, but your shoulder shouldn't hurt that bad if your not recovering from surgery. It needs to be reevaluated.  I'd consider getting an MRI and a second opinion. At the very least your shoulder now needs a rehab program to regain full function.  

Jeff


----------



## BrandiJo (Aug 18, 2005)

MRI costs more money then i got and a second oppion is already gonna be a streach once i get paid. Im not coverd by my campus insurance for 31 days and im nto even sure they would pay for this. I when it happend i was set to the ER and then to some small town dr and i seriously question his thoughts now that iv gotten back to useing it...while at camp i was put in the kitchen so i never really put any stress on it other hten maybe lifiting 5 lbs. I was told i shouldnt need surgury unless there s wrose rotater cuff injery then they can see with xrays and sense it never botherd be at camp i never had anything further done with it. Ill talk with my mom (who hopefully has more meny then i do) about maybe helping me pay to go revisit a dr sooner rather then later.

 granted i also havent spoekn whit the dr who told me to use ice in about 2 1/2 months


----------



## Kenpodoc (Aug 18, 2005)

BrandiJo,
As a physician I'll tell you that we are forced to make quick decisions at every visit and we are not always right. Whenever you see a physician and you don't get better as expected you need reevaluation.  Even if it is a rotator cuff tear it may not need surgery but it will need good strengthening and Range of Motion to improve function and prevent long term disability.

I understand the cost considerations but it may be cheaper and more effective now to get the right diagnosis and prevent future problems.

Good Luck,

Jeff


----------



## BrandiJo (Aug 18, 2005)

well iv been making some phone calls and getting the run around, but it sounds like if i go back to the drs or where ever i go it should still be coverd under workmans comp insurance. A blessing i guess but alot of paper work. as it stands right now im waiting for a phone call to find out what i need to do to make sure its still coverd and if not I get put on insuance with my mom in about a month and ill go for a visit then if still needed


----------



## searcher (Aug 19, 2005)

Are you doing any type of rehab for your shoulder.   I have had screwewd up shoulders in the past and I did some rotator cuff exercises to get it strong.


----------



## theletch1 (Aug 19, 2005)

Kenpodoc said:
			
		

> BrandiJo,
> As a physician I'll tell you that we are forced to make quick decisions at every visit and we are not always right. Whenever you see a physician and you don't get better as expected you need reevaluation.  Even if it is a rotator cuff tear it may not need surgery but it will need good strengthening and Range of Motion to improve function and prevent long term disability.
> 
> I understand the cost considerations but it may be cheaper and more effective now to get the right diagnosis and prevent future problems.
> ...


Put a small tear in my right rotator cuff when I took the fall that broke my back.  A couple months in physical therapy and doing the exercises religiously here at home fixed the shoulder completely...maybe even better than it was before.  If workers comp will cover it then really push for the PT.


----------



## BrandiJo (Aug 19, 2005)

im still trying to figure out if im even coverd, it sounds like i am, i get a list of Drs and places to go to soon, so ill have to wait and see what is said


----------



## BrandiJo (Aug 24, 2005)

i got an apt for tom at 10..wish me luck


----------



## Lisa (Aug 25, 2005)

Good Luck Brandi, let us know how it goes.


----------



## Kenpodoc (Aug 25, 2005)

Good Luck. Keep us posted.

Jeff


----------



## BrandiJo (Aug 25, 2005)

well i got told today that i have tendonitus in my shoulder, she gave me some simple movements to do on my own, told me to take 4 ibuprophen 3-4 times  day for 3 weeks and if its not feeling better to call her in 2 weeks, she said that if this don't work that we would try cortazone shots and then physical therapy, bad news is she suggested i not go back to TKD untill im no longer feeling the pain, but we have a two week break right now and she was hopeful that if i started the ibuprophen that it would help alot i would be able to go back sooner rather then later. I being the stubarn stupid person i am will pry go back after the two weeks and just be really really careful.


----------



## Lisa (Aug 26, 2005)

Brandi,

Please take care of your shoulder and don't overdo it.  You don't want the pain and injury to be prolonged and drawn out.  I am glad that you went to see a physician.  Good luck.


----------



## Gin-Gin (Aug 26, 2005)

BrandiJo said:
			
		

> well i got told today that i have tendonitus in my shoulder, she gave me some simple movements to do on my own, told me to take 4 ibuprophen 3-4 times  day for 3 weeks and if its not feeling better to call her in 2 weeks, she said that if this don't work that we would try cortazone shots and then physical therapy, bad news is she suggested i not go back to TKD untill im no longer feeling the pain, but we have a two week break right now and she was hopeful that if i started the ibuprophen that it would help alot i would be able to go back sooner rather then later. I being the stubarn stupid person i am will pry go back after the two weeks and just be really really careful.


Hi Brandi Jo,
I sympathize completely with your situation.  As I mentioned before, I was in a similar one a few years ago & had to stop training for 4 months.   Right now I have been dealing with a bruised nerve in my knee for 2 months (accident while doing a sparring drill with another student) which is getting better, but at a very slow rate, because everything we do in class (stances, forms, basics drills, etc.) aggravates it.  The doctor has told me that there is no medicine I can take or exercises that I can do to make it better - it has to heal on its own. _Grrr...._

Anyway, even though I'm not testing anytime soon, there is a camp coming up here in TX at the end of October with some great Senior Black Belt instructors & I want to attend it & be able to participate fully, so I'm trying to decide if I should stop training now so that I can attend the camp & do well or keep going to class & go to the camp, but ask to be excused from certain drills/excuses because of the injury.  I'm going to talk to my instructor about it the next time I see him at class & see what he says.   

Before you make any decisions about how long to wait before resuming your training, I would suggest that you discuss the situation with your instructor first & see what he/she says, making sure that you also tell them what the doctor said.  I know Black Belts who have injuries that never quite healed because they were so "gung ho" about their training & determined to test (or their instructor forced them to test anyway, but that's for discussion on another thread...) that they are paying for it now with chronic pain.  Our instructors have been in the Art longer than we have & chances are that they will be able to give us good advice based on their experiences.  Good Luck whatever you decide to do. 

Thanks for listening,
Gin-Gin :asian:


----------



## BrandiJo (Aug 26, 2005)

i wont see my inst for about two weeks, im hopeing in that time my shoulder improves greatly. I do plan on talking to him about it because i dont want to make my shoulder worse but i dont want to totaly stop training either , i did that already for 3 moths and it didnt help


----------



## Shodan (Aug 27, 2005)

I could probably be considered in the "trained despite the injury and am now paying for it" category mentioned by Gin-Gin!!

  Anyway.......maybe now is the time to practice other things to give your shoulder a break......like stance work, kicking.......this would enable you to give the arm a break, but still be training and improving on other things.  Maybe even katas could be worked.......depends on what movements hurt the arm.

  Just and idea....... :idunno:


----------



## Kenpodoc (Aug 27, 2005)

BrandiJo said:
			
		

> i wont see my inst for about two weeks, im hopeing in that time my shoulder improves greatly. I do plan on talking to him about it because i dont want to make my shoulder worse but i dont want to totaly stop training either , i did that already for 3 moths and it didnt help


Shoulders work best when they continue range of motion.  This is an ideal time to work your techniques slowly and with precision. Don't worry about speed or power. This will likely act as both Physical Therapy and may actually benefit your training on the whole.

Jeff


----------



## BrandiJo (Aug 27, 2005)

that would be good kempdoc, i dont want to hurt it worse andi could use the slow practice for my forms


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Aug 27, 2005)

Great advice from everyone here BrandiJo.  I hope you begin to feel better soon! Take it slow.


----------

